# Der verlinkte Tooltip soll nicht als Link weiterleiten



## son gohan (20. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein CSS Tooltip gebaut, da der Internetexplorer ein HTML a Tag für sowas benötigt habe ich jetzt das Problem das der User auf die verlinkte Seite welche im HTML a Tag Attribut href="" steht weiter geleitet wird, ich will das aber nicht, kann man das verhindern? Es muss aber andererseits ein Link im HTML a Tag Attribut href="" drine stehen, den kann ich also nicht weglassen.

Der Hintergrund ist so, oben auf der Seite ist ein Homepagelogo, wenn man drauf klickt kommt man auf die Startseite, wenn jetzt aber jemand schnell mit der Maus nach oben fährt kommt es manchmal vor das dabei ein kleines Infosymbol berührt wird, welches normalerweise ein Infotooltip anzeigt und man auf die Seite gelangt wenn man das kleine Infosymbol anklickt, das angezeigte Tooltip selbst ist aber normal nicht erreichbar mit der Maus, nur wenn man halt so schnell und hastig ist kommt es schnell vor!


----------



## Maik (20. November 2009)

Hi,

wenn der Tooltip nirgends hinleiten soll, schreib einfach href="#".

Mit dem Zusatz href="#*nogo*" (der Ankername ist von mir hier frei gewählt, und ein Anker mit diesem Namen darf im Dokument nicht existieren) wird verhindert, dass der Browser zum Seitenanfang springt.

Da dies nichts mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun hat, bring ich dein Thema im HTML-Forum unter.

mfg Maik


----------



## son gohan (20. November 2009)

Ja dein Vorschlag ist schon logisch, vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Aber das Problem habe ich auch versucht zu erklären das im href="" schon ein Link stehen muss zu einer Seite.

Man muss sich das so vorstellen, links ist ein Logo das auf die Startseite verlinkt, ein User fährt mit der maus schnell hoch und berührt dabei eines von den Infosymbolen die mit einem Tooltip ausgestattet sind, und da er so schnell war mit der Maus, ist die Maus nun auf dem Tooltip und der Tooltip verschwindet nicht und wenn er jetzt noch klickt dann landet er auf der verlinkten seite.

Normal ist dieser Tooltip aber so gedacht das man nur über klicken auf das Infosymbol auf die verlinkte seite kommt, der eigentliche Tootltip selbst wird nur links neben dem Infosymbol normalerweise angezeigt und verschwindet wieder wenn man mit der Maus dort weg geht.


----------



## Maik (20. November 2009)

Was soll ich dazu schon groß sagen?

Entweder verweist der Link, der einen CSS-Tooltip enthält, auf die Startseite, und leitet den Nutzer dort auch brav hin, wenn er draufklickt, oder eben nicht. 

Eine Lösung dazwischen gibt es nicht, da der Link den eingebetteten Tooltip nunmal umspannt - beispielsweise so:

```
<a href="#"><span>Ich bin ein Tooltip</span></a>
```
 

mfg Maik


----------



## son gohan (20. November 2009)

Ich weis auch nicht ob man das verhindern kann, es liegt an der Browsertechnik.

Fährt man zu schnell mit der Maus und berührt den angezeigten Tooltips dabei, bleibt der Tooltip offen und ist verlinkt und klickt man nun wird man weiter geleitet.

Mein Wunsch wäre es aber das sowas nicht passieren kann.


----------

